# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Looking at getting into 3D printing questions

## 1-3-2-4

I have a object I want to print I have freeCAD but I'm not 100% sure the total size of the object is but I'm sure the CTC 3D printer I'm looking at getting should be able to print it? I have a bunch of questions..

1. What type of Filament should I use PLA or ABS? It's primary use would be inside a car
2. What software do I use to print and how do I print from the files?
3. given this printer seems to be made on the outside of wood is it going to be durable enough?

If I can think of anything else I will ask

----------


## 1-3-2-4

Anyone?? I really want to make sure if any improvements can be made as well

----------


## noiseboy72

ABS will last longer, has a higher melting point and is easier to sand and shape post print.

There are plenty of free or paid for packages. I use Simply3D, which is quite expensive, but well supported and easy to use.

The plywood frame is robust and fairly rigid. There is a limit to accuracy and layer height, so don't expect miracles at this price!

3D printing is a skill and you will find there is a learning curve to getting the best out of the printer. Don't expect a perfect print the first time you hit the go button!

----------


## curious aardvark

pet-g will last longer than abs, has higher glass point and is much easier to use and doesn't stink while printing :-) 

Personally I'd go for the monoprice rather than ctc. 
Lot of quality control issues with ctc machines that you don't seem to get with the monoprice versions.

----------


## 1-3-2-4

I ended up getting the Anet A8 and I'm printing on PETG right now and it's a little harder to use then PLA as far as layer height and stuff like that.

----------


## curious aardvark

Actually with petg, I'd previously only used it for very small things. Currently trying to print larger items and just can't get a clean smooth print. 
So, yeah it can be problematic.

----------

